# Man trapped in blueberry waffle mix



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30157670/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They should have called on the lady with the phantom third arm to help pull him out


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! 0.0 It's surprising that he didn't fall deeper into the mix! Quite a miracle.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So now I'm going to find people not just in my Hot Pockets, but in my blueberry waffles?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

When oh when will they put lids on those silos? I am so tired of hearing about innocent people getting caught in those things. Everyday, some poor sap is just walking down the street, then WHAM! They are sucked into those flour silos. It's just a shame. Flour silo vortexes are a blight in our society! Men, women, dogs, cats, people just vanish and are never heard from again....Hold on...I have to go to the Dentist now. I just bit into a bone in my Blueberry Waffle.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

thank goodness it wasn't the strawberry waffle mix.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those silo vortexes are almost as dangerous as tornadoes:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha poor guy


----------

